# Calcul indemnités CDD



## Cloclo (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
l'une d'entre vous pourrait-elle me donner le calcul des indemnités de fin de contrat pour un CDD d'un jour svp? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Pour les indemnités il faut calculer 
En premier la prime de précarité 10 % des salaires versés 
Puis 10% des codes salaires versés y compris la prime de précarité. 
Vous pouvez vérifier que toutes les heures ont bien été rémunérées à faire avant les deux autres calculs.


----------



## Cloclo (15 Juillet 2022)

Merci Pioupiou, les codes salaires?


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Oups...
10% des salaires y compris précarité  pour les cp


----------

